# Freehand MX Logo erstellen  ?



## kingkutschat (12. November 2004)

Also ich hab folgendes Problem:
Ich will für meine HP ein Logo erstellen, es soll nur ein einfacher Schriftzug in 3D sein.
Hab das mit freehand auch schon ganz gut hinbekommen, doch wenn ich das Logo nun als 
JPEG exportiere ist der Hintergrund weiß. Ich will jedoch das der Hintergrund transperent ist,
wie kann ich das machen ?


----------



## Philip Kurz (12. November 2004)

Transparenz wird nur von*.gif und *.png unterstützt. Da *.png im Internet-Explorer leichte Probleme macht, solltest du auf *.gif zurückgreifen


----------



## kingkutschat (13. November 2004)

danke für die Antwort doch wie mach ich den Hintergrund bei dewr GIF Datei transperent?


----------

